# is the Shunamite home made diet ok?



## cegriffy (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi

When I kept rats I fed them a home made mix known as the shunamite diet from a book called the scuttling gourmet.

Its a mix of rat nuggets, dried pasta, sugar free cereal and small amounts of dried fruit and seeds.

I cant see any problems with feeding this to mymice, just wanted to double check?


----------

